# Wattwürmer



## armyn (3. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Kann mir jemand eine Tip geben, wie man Wattwürmer haltbar machen kann.
Ich brauche noch ein paar Köder für Norwegen für die Platten.
Bis denne!


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Kurz und schmerzlos: SALZ! Profi darin ist unser Member Micky!!!! Frag ihn mal..... :q  :m


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Du nimmst ein großes Gefäß, Salz rein, Wümer auf dem Salz verteilen und wieder Salz rauf. Kühl und trocken sind die dann einige Wochen haltbar...


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Du nimmst ein großes Gefäß, Salz rein, Wümer auf dem Salz verteilen und wieder Salz rauf. Kühl und trocken sind die dann einige Wochen haltbar...



*@ Dennis:* Danke für die Blumen, aber wo Du Recht hast... :q 

*@ Hauke:* Mein Padawan, Du hast viel gelernt  ! 

*@ armyn:* Beim einsalzen darauf achten, das die Würmer nicht unbedingt übereinander liegen. Hab festgestellt, dass die Würmer dann irgendwie nicht so schön sind.


----------



## vanboyd (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Werden die Würmzken durch das einlegen eventuell unfängiger?

Sollte ich die eingelegten Würmchen nur benutzen, wenn ich sonst keine kriege oder gehen die so gut wie Wattfrische? #c


----------



## petipet (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				vanboyd schrieb:
			
		

> Werden die Würmzken durch das einlegen eventuell unfängiger?
> 
> Sollte ich die eingelegten Würmchen nur benutzen, wenn ich sonst keine kriege oder gehen die so gut wie Wattfrische? #c


 
No! Nix is besser als frisch auf den Tisch. Alles andere sind krampfhafte Notlösungen.

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin,

nachdem mein Bruder uns mal die Aale mit den gesalzenen Stinkern weggefangen hat, habe ich auch ein paar übergebliebe Wattis gesalzen und eingefroren: auf einer Zeitung einzeln gelegt und immer wieder gesalzen bis sie keine Feuchtigkeit mehr abgegeben haben, zwischendurch immer mal die Zeitung gewechselt, dann so eingefroren, daß sie sich nicht berühren.

Schau mer mal...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Also ich angle sehr häufig mit meinen Salzis, und bin davon ECHT BEGEISTERT. 

Ein direkter Vergleich (1 Montage Salzis, 1 Montage frisch) hat mir bisher zweimal das Gleiche Ergebnis gebracht. Mit unserem Brückepabst waren wir einmal los (Brücke), und einen echten Unterschied in der Fängigkeit konnten wir dort auch nicht feststellen.

Am Freitag war ich in der Brandung und habe dort auch mit Salzis zwei schöne Platten gefangen (und zwei Nemo´s), während die drei Brandungsangler neben mir (6 Ruten) bis um 22:30h nur einen untermaßigen Dorsch hatten (mit frischen Wattis).

Wenn unsere richtigen Brandungsprofis wie Aga oder Marcy loslegen, würde ich mit meinen Salzis wohl aber eher alt aussehen.

Ich kann nur empfehlen, nach einem Angeltörn die restlichen Wattis mal einzusalzen und das selber mal zu testen.


----------



## Katze_01 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin

Da sprach der Salzwurm Pabst.

Werde die Geschichte demnächst vor Ort testen.


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sprach der Salzwurm Pabst.



Das ist doch gefundenes Fressen für Hauke.... Bin mal gespannt wann sein "Rückschlag" kommt.... :q #h 

@ Katze: Ich hab immer so um die 50 Salzis auf Lager, die reichen mir auch locker für einen Abend aus, nehm meist sogar noch welche mit zurück, weil die Biester echt zäh sind.

Können ja mit Aga demnächst mal wieder nen Strand unsicher machen.


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Will meinen Senf auch dazu geben. 
Damit die Wattis nicht knochentrocken werden, darfst du das Salz nicht wechseln. Auch nicht wenn es sehr feucht ist. 
Trockene Wattis lassen sich sehr schlecht aufziehen, bröseln und rutschen nicht auf der Nadel.
Versuche die Wattis gerade langgestreckt einzusalzen. Dann findest du die besser wieder im Salz. 

Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Gesalzenen gemacht ( ich glaube die stinken mehr als Frische ), trotzdem ziehe ich lieber mit frischen Würmern los.


----------



## Lechfischer (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Das entzieht denen doch die ganze Feuchtigkeit!Schrumpfen die dann nicht total?Geht das wohl auch mit Tauwürmern?Wahrscheinlich nicht,oder?


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Warum soll das nicht gehen? Versuche es einfach. Das Salz wird von der Wurmflüssigkeit und der normalen Luftfeuchtigkeit so feucht, daß der Wurm nicht ganz austrocknet. 
In manchen Ländern werden so Fisch und Fleisch haltbar gemacht. 

Allerdings schmeckt der Tauwurm dann salzig. Ob die Süßwasserfische das mögen?


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Salzis mit der Nadel aufziehen? Wer macht denn sowas?
Ich mach es grundsätzlich mit der Hand, das flutscht einwandfrei über die Spitze. Mit der Nadel ist mit Salzis sehr umständlich und dauert viel zu lange. Hab es am Anfang ein paar mal versucht. #d 

Das mit dem Salzwechsel hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen (Danke Rosi). NICHT WECHSELN !!!

@ Rosi: Wie schmecken denn gesalzenen Tauwürmer? Ich lass es mir lieber erzählen als selber zu probieren !!! :v


----------



## Rosi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Micky, feile mal die Spitze deiner Wurmnadel vorher ein bischen mit einer Nagelfeile an. 
Ich fädle die Salzis lieber mit der Nadel auf, weil die so druckempfindlich sind. Vor allem die Langen. Das Gepule mit dem Haken erspare ich mir so. Natürlich muß die Nadel dünn, glatt und spitz sein.


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch gefundenes Fressen für Hauke.... Bin mal gespannt wann sein "Rückschlag" kommt.... :q #h




*JETZT! TADAAAAAAA*

Ich trete vor die Welt uns verkünde feierlich, der Brückenpapst hat einen zweiten Papst ernannt: DEN SALZWURM-PAPST Micky   #6  #6 

Hähähä, Die Geschichte von der Rache als Blutwurst... #h  :q


----------



## vanboyd (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

:m Jetzt haben wir also zwei Päpste im Board!:m 

Wenn jemand fragen zu Seebrücken hat, der Brückenpapst hilft gerne! Wie auch mir damals. Nur wurde er damals seltsamerweise noch von Micky aufgezogen:m 

Wenn jemand fragen zu marinierten Wattwürmern hat, kann er sich ab jetzt einfach an den dafür zuständigen und vom Brückenpapst höchtselbst ernannten Salzwurmpapst wenden!!!:m  

Was soll man dazu sagen??:m


----------



## Micky (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

DANKE liebe Freunde.... #6 
*HIER WERDEN SIE GEHOLFEN !!!*


----------



## Katze_01 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Wattwürmer*

Moin


Ja, Ja, der Hauke.#d #d #d


----------

